# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporada de nieves 2010-2011

## Luján

Ya se ha hablado en otro hilo de las primeras nieves caídas en el Pirineo.

Abro este hilo para intentar hacer un seguimiento de las nieves caídas durante la temporada 2010-2011 que acaba de comenzar.

Quisiera poner como primera imagen, una tomada por el satélite Terra de la NASA, donde se puede observar que ya hay nieve en Sierra Nevada, tanta como para poder ser observada desde el espacio.


Fuente de la imagen: NASA, MODIS rapid response.

----------


## ben-amar

La primera gran nevada ha caido en Sierra Nevada y provoco el corte de la carretera en Monachil pero si no bajan las temperaturas, poco durara

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La primera gran nevada ha caido en Sierra Nevada y provoco el corte de la carretera en Monachil pero si no bajan las temperaturas, poco durara


No hay mal que por bien no venga, mira el lado bueno, pues en cuanto se vayan estas nubes y caliente un poquillo... todo ese agua va a ir mojando la tierra para que las próximas vayan a parar a Iznájar  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

No te creaas, aunque es cierto que remojan la tierra y luego se aprovechan, al Genil solo va a parar el 17% de ese deshielo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No te creaas, aunque es cierto que remojan la tierra y luego se aprovechan, al Genil solo va a parar el 17% de ese deshielo.


La vertiente noreste de Sierra Sevada será la que va parar al Genil, y la zona de Monachil va a parar al Genil no?  :Confused:

----------


## ben-amar

Gran parte del deshielo va a parar a la vertiente del Almanzora
En estos momentos no recuerdo bien como era la particion exacta, pero mañana te la digo

----------


## Luján

Ahora que ha habido un día medio despejado en gran parte de la península es hora de buscar otra imagen de satélite para seguir la evolución de nuestras nieves.

Imagen en falso color del satélite Aqua de la NASA, día 16/11/2010.



Puede observarse que hay nieve en Pirineos, Sierra Nevada, Sistema Central, Cordillera Cantábrica y, entre las nubes del noroeste, Algunas zonas del Macizo Gallego.

Para hoy hay avisos por nieve (5cm) en Asturias, Cantabira, Navarra y Aragón (Huesca)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias por la imagen Luján  :Wink: 

Lo que sí me llama la atención es que no haya caído ni gota todavía en el Sist. Ibérico  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Bueno, tan sólo se ve una "manchita" microscópica sobre la Sierra de la Demanda/Picos de Urbión creo que es esa zona , pero en todo lo demás, ni gota, y mira que tiene que hacer frío de narices por Teruel y por ahí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Por el Pirineo tampoco es que haya nevado mucho, esperemos que la cosa se anime pronto.

----------


## juanlo

> Gran parte del deshielo va a parar a la vertiente del Almanzora
> En estos momentos no recuerdo bien como era la particion exacta, pero mañana te la digo


Me parece que al Almanzora no va ni gota, este se alimenta de la sierra de los filabres y de la de Baza.
Sierra Nevada da agua al Geníl, al Fardes, al Guadix, al Nacimiento, Andarax, Adra, Guadalfeo y seguramente que a alguno más.

Por cierto. Estos días tambien ha nevado algo en Sierra Mágina en Jaen y en la sierra  de la Sagra en granada ambas rondando los 2300 m de altura y visibles desde cerca de mi pueblo, lo que pasa es que ha durado poco, Aunque seguro que las precipitaciones de hoy también son en forma sólida.
Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Fotos tomadas éste pasado fin de semana donde celebré el cumpleaños de María Fresnedas...
SIERRA NEVADA

----------


## sergi1907

Unas imágenes preciosas Reege :Smile: 

Seguramente pronto veremos muchas más nieve en esas montañas.

Un saludo :Smile: 

P.D.. Muchas felicidades a María

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Reege, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Este año si puedo tengo que darme una escapadita a alguna pista de esquí para echar el rato... que bueno, más que esquiar, será pegarme cacharrazos... todavía me acuerdo del castañazo que pegué en la estación de La Covatilla  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  Ya conozco la de Serra da Estela (Portugal) y La Covatilla, así que, la siguiente será seguramente Sierra Nevada...

PD: Muchas Felicidades a María por su cumpleaños  :Wink: 



Un abrazo Reege  :Smile:

----------


## juanlo

Bontas imágenes REEGE.
Fecicidades a tu esposa.
Por esa carretera he sufrido de lo lindo en una ocasión. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Y ya hasta mediados de junio seguira con esas lomas blancas :Smile: 
Felicidades a Maria

----------


## perdiguera

Bonitas fotos y felicidades a María

----------


## Luján

No te creas que hace mucho frío por Teruel y esa zona.

Barracas, último pueblo de Castellón yendo hacia Teruel apenas ha tenido temperaturas bajo 0º en lo que va de temporada.

Esta semana, la mínima más baja -1.9ºC, y la más alta 5.3ºC. En cuanto a las máximas: Más alta: 20.5ºC (El mismo día que los -1.9ºC) y más baja:10.0ºC

No son temperaturas con las que hiele mucho.

En cuanto a precipitaciones: 0.0 en toda la semana.

Datos obtenidos de CEAMET (www.ceam.es/ceamet)



EDIT: Se me olvidaba: Felicidades María.

----------


## Hixem

Bueno espero aportar algo de interes sobre este tema,
Visto lo visto se preve un bloqueo atlantico, que facilitara la entrada de masas de aire frio continental. Posiblemente todo esto termine en rombo lo que facilitaria la entrada de borrascas con frio en altura, lo que es lo mismo un tiempo de perros y nieve, cuanto mas al norte peor.
El frio estara asegurado durante bastantes dias, las precipitaciones....eso es mas dificil de predecir tanto en cantidad como en el lugar que caeran.
Creo que para sierra nevada las mejores condiciones para que pille una nevada de las gordas +30cm seria un rombo (que parece que se esta formando) y una borrasca por el mediterraneo.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno espero aportar algo de interes sobre este tema,
> Visto lo visto se preve un bloqueo atlantico, que facilitara la entrada de masas de aire frio continental. Posiblemente todo esto termine en rombo lo que facilitaria la entrada de borrascas con frio en altura, lo que es lo mismo un tiempo de perros y nieve, cuanto mas al norte peor.
> El frio estara asegurado durante bastantes dias, las precipitaciones....eso es mas dificil de predecir tanto en cantidad como en el lugar que caeran.
> Creo que para sierra nevada las mejores condiciones para que pille una nevada de las gordas +30cm seria un rombo (que parece que se esta formando) y una borrasca por el mediterraneo.



¿A que te refieres con rombo? Me imagino que será la configuración atmosférica. Podrías explicarla un poco.

----------


## Hixem

Bueno Luján, podria ser algo asi, Anticiclon de las azores subiendo a zonas altas, Groenlandia, islandia,.Formacion de borrascas en el atlantico,  mediterraneo dejando el Anticiclón "atrapado" en zonas altas.esto proporcionaria la entrada de frentes por el atlantico (por todo el centro), no por el cantabrico.El Anticiclon por su movimiento horario meteria todo el frio continental (zona morada) Atraves de Europa hasta nosotros.

Esto de momento Luego edito y pongo unos mapas donde se aprecie mejor
un saludo

P.D, Si los del tiempo no haciertan no espereis que yo lo haga, yo esto lo se por curiosidad, la meteo a mas de 2 dias es muy imprecisa :Stick Out Tongue: 
un saludo

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Bueno Luján, podria ser algo asi, Anticiclon de las azores subiendo a  zonas altas, Groenlandia, islandia,.Formacion de borrascas en el  atlantico,  mediterraneo dejando el Anticiclón "atrapado" en zonas  altas.esto proporcionaria la entrada de frentes por el atlantico (por  todo el centro), no por el cantabrico.El Anticiclon por su movimiento  horario meteria todo el frio continental (zona morada) Atraves de Europa  hasta nosotros.
> 
> Esto de momento Luego edito y pongo unos mapas donde se aprecie mejor
> un saludo
> 
> P.D, Si los del tiempo no haciertan no espereis que yo lo haga, yo esto  lo se por curiosidad, la meteo a mas de 2 dias es muy imprecisa
> un saludo


Muchas gracias.




> Gracias por la imagen Luján 
> 
> Lo que sí me llama la atención es que no haya caído ni gota todavía en el Sist. Ibérico 
> 
> Bueno, tan sólo se ve una "manchita" microscópica sobre la Sierra de la Demanda/Picos de Urbión creo que es esa zona , pero en todo lo demás, ni gota, y mira que tiene que hacer frío de narices por Teruel y por ahí


Pues mira, para el sábado la AEMET da aviso amarillo por nieve en Teruel: 10cm en las zonas de Albarracín y Jiloca, Gúdar y Maestrazgo.

A ver si se cumple.

----------


## culipardo

> Fotos tomadas éste pasado fin de semana donde celebré el cumpleaños de María Fresneda


Preciosas fotos Reege ¿Cual es el sitio donde os toman la última?

----------


## Hixem

Buenas a todos d nuevo...
Lijan perdona por la tardanza, a lo que comente el otro dia adjunto unas fotillos donde espero que veas lo que te comentaba...



He marcado a lo "cutre" donde se situaria el anticiclón propiciando un bloqueo atlantico con posible rombo. se aprecia también la entrada de aire frio continental, y si a esto le sumamos una baja (borrasca) pocedente de canarias...pasaria algo asi a finales-principios de mes.



he rodeado la "COTA 0 mts" que rozararia los pirineos y en el centro se quedaria a unos 400mts o 500mts, (parece que no contempla la posible borrasca de SW, de momento)



Los colores serian nieve...
Esto seria una tendencia de lo que podria pasar a finales de mes, dependiendo de las precipitaciones. El frio esta asegurado.
Yo voto por un Barsa-Madrid sobre NIEVE!!!! jejeje

----------


## REEGE

Gran trabajo el que nos muestras y esperemos que se cumplan esas nevadas que en definitiva, agua para  nuestros embalses es...

Respecto a tu pregunta Culipardo, y perdona por la tardanza ese sitio se llama:
Monumento a la Virgen de las Nieves, patrona de Sierra Nevada. Al fondo, a la derecha, cubiertos por la nieve, destacan los Tajos de la Virgen; y junto a ellos, a su izquierda, sobre el edificio de la estación superior del Telesilla Virgen de las Nieves, se aprecia el Collado del Veleta o puerto de la Carihuela (o Carrigüela). El pico del Veleta es el que aparece en la foto bajo el arco del monumento. 
Escultura en aluminio de Ntra. Sra. de las Nieves realizada por Francisco López Burgos, que corona el arco del monumento.En Sierra Nevada, diversos textos, relatan la historia del sacerdote Martín de Mérida, beneficiado del alpujarreño pueblo de Válor, que junto a su asistente Martín Soto, estando precisamente el día 5 de agosto de 1717 de travesía por Sierra Nevada camino hacia Granada y cuando coronaban el puerto de la Carihuela, también conocido como Collado del Veleta por su próximidad al Pico de este nombre (el segundo más alto de este macizo y tercero de la península Ibérica), estando a unos 3.200 metros de altitud se encontraron perdidos en medio de una tormenta de nieve que súbitamente les sorprendió. Tras ponerse los dos a rezar fervorosamente como último remedio para el peligro que corrían, a ambos se les apareció la Virgen María con su Hijo en brazos, calmando los elementos e indicándoles el camino a seguir y salvándolos así de una muerte segura. A partir de entonces, a los tajos próximos a ese lugar se les conoce como Tajos de la Virgen. Al pie de éstos, cerca de los Lagunillos de la Virgen, el clérigo alzó al año siquiente, agradecido, una ermita, que pronto acabó destruida por la climatología adversa. En el año 1724 se sustituyó esta primera ermita por otra, situada algo más abajo, en los Prados del Borreguil, también llamados de la Ermita, a unos 2.700 msnm, en las inmediaciones de donde actualmente se ubican las estaciones inferiores de los Telesillas Dílar y Laguna, de la Estación de Esquí; pero tampoco ésta resistió el ataque de los hielos, emplazándose en 1745 una tercera ermita a menor altitud (1.380 msnm, en el Picón del Savial) conocida como Ermita Vieja (la cual hoy, reconstruida, alberga un Aula de la Naturaleza del Parque Natural de Sierra Nevada) y posteriormente, como ésta quedaba todavía muy alejada de la localidad de Dílar, a cuyo término municipal pertenecen todos los lugares aludidos, en 1796 Mateo Benítez, beneficiado de esta población, ante el auge del fervor popular, encargó al maestro de obras Manuel Garnica la construcción del actual Santuario dedicado a esta advocación mariana situado a las afueras de dicha población, siendo Juan de Toro el artífice del camarín en 1855. Desde aquel milagroso suceso, la Virgen de las Nieves fue tenida por patrona de Sierra Nevada.

Esta tradición se ha mantenido viva hasta la actualidad, siendo muy populares las misas y romerías montañeras que cada año, conmemorando esa fecha, se suelen realizar por distintas cumbres de Sierra Nevada (Mulhacén, Veleta...). Y desde el otoño de 1968, un monumento construido por sufragio popular consistente en un altar hecho con piedras del lugar seguido de arco apuntado de 9 metros, del mismo material, y rematado con una imagen de la Virgen con el Niño, de 3 metros de altura, obra vaciada en aluminio del escultor Francisco López Burgos, preside sobre la Estación de Esquí y Montaña de esta sierra. La imagen había sido bendecida el 30 de enero de 1966 por el Arzobispo de Granada Mons. Rafael García y García de Castro en el Albergue Universitario, próximo al lugar en que quedó emplazada. Pero previamente, al celebrarse esta festividad en el año 1961, un boceto de esta misma talla de la Virgen de las Nieves, elaborado en piedra artificial a costa del industrial Nicolás García Oliveros, presidió por vez primera la misa celebrada en la cumbre del Veleta, lugar donde había quedado entronizado este boceto el 4 de diciembre de 1960 por grupos de montañeros granadinos, aunque tampoco soportó durante mucho más tiempo las inclemencias meterológicas propias de tan elevada altitud (3.394 msnm).

Fuente: wikipedia.

----------


## Hixem

Con esto creo que no quedaria ninguna duda sobre la explicacion del rombo...
Anticiclon en groenlandia y las borrascas rodeandonos por debajo y metiendonos frio polar por el continente
(la B rodeada de rojo es mas o menos donde nacen las borrascas Terranova...)



esto pasaria el dia 30 de noviembre si no cambian las cosas...
Es una burrada a tantos dias vista pero para explicarlo creo que vale, si pasa esto seria la bomba, muchisima nieve en toda españa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
P.D> Lujan espero haberlo explicado bien, si hay alguna duda sera un placer intentar ayudar...

----------


## REEGE

Las previsiones de temperaturas para finales y principios de mes son éstas:
día 30 Nov...... -1
día  1  Dic.......  -2
día  2  Dic.......  -3
día  3  Dic.......  -4
día  4  Dic.......  -5
día  5  Dic.......  -5
Si ésto se cumple, ya mismo voy sacando la ropa extrema... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , ojala y esto se cumpla y sea nieve para nuestros embalses. Un saludo hixem y buen trabajo.

Fuente: eltiempo.es

----------


## pedro_montoro

Ya va siendo hora de que llegue el frío.. y esperemos que también llegue la nieve a nuestros embalses. La pagina del tiempo.es nos pone minimas un poco desconcertantes por ejemplo aquí en Montoro nos prevee -4 grados para el sábado 3 de diciembre y -3 para el viernes y el domingo esperemos que no fallen aunque viendo la cantidad de dias que hay de por medio me extraña que acierte

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> P.D> Lujan espero haberlo explicado bien, si hay alguna duda sera un placer intentar ayudar...



Sí que queda explicado, más de lo esperado.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## sergi1907

*Las tres estaciones pirenáicas de Aramón abriran este sábado con 96 kilómetros de pistas. Astún inaugura la temporada este viernes con una previsión de apertura casi total*

Las estaciones de esquí oscenses inaugurarán el próximo fin de semana la temporada invernal gracias a la nieve caída en los últimos días y al trabajo llevado a cabo por el personal de los diferentes centros invernales. 

Astún abrirá el viernes y será una apertura "prácticamente total" que servirá "de rodaje" para el cercano puente de la Constitución, según ha indicado el director del centro, Jesús Santacruz. Esta estación del valle del Aragón es la que mayores novedades presenta para la campaña 2010-2011 en la que inaugurará el nuevo telesilla de Truchas, una silla cuatriplaza desembragable que sustituirá al biplaza de pinza fija que funcionaba hasta ahora, y que permitirá completar el acceso a la zona de Truchas en tan sólo 4,5 minutos. 

Con una longitud de transporte de 1.320 metros, esta nueva silla cubrirá un desnivel de 430 metros y podrá transportar a 2.600 personas por hora y se incluye dentro del plan de mejora del centro invernal que también incluye adelantos en el sistema de producción de nieve. La cuatriplaza estará en funcionamiento para el puente de la Constitución dado que será el día 3 cuando pase la prueba de carga. 

Candanchú también abre el sábado

Este lunes continuaban los trabajos de instalación de la misma mientras nevaba en el centro invernal como lo ha hecho de forma continuada durante los últimos tres días, según Santacruz. También en el valle del Aragón, la estación de Candanchú abrirá este sábado la temporada, una noticia calificada como "muy buena" por el director de la estación, Eduardo Roldán, quien ha valorado que la nieve "ha llegado en el momento oportuno y eso ocurre muy pocas veces". 

"Teníamos programada la apertura para esta fecha y las condiciones lo van a permitir", ha señalado, al tiempo que ha destacado que la temporada "va a ser muy larga" porque empieza muy pronto y va a acabar muy tarde dado que la Semana Santa es a finales de abril. "Si el clima nos ayuda la temporada podría ser muy buena", ha concluido Roldán. 


Aramón abrirá con 96 kilómetros esquiables

Por su parte, las tres estaciones oscenses del grupo Aramón (Cerler, Formigal y Panticosa) abrirán también el sábado y prevén hacerlo con 96 kilómetros esquiables, aunque no será hasta el miércoles cuando las estaciones emitan los partes definitivos, con los remontes y pistas que se pondrán en funcionamiento. 

Según informan fuentes del grupo Aramón, Cerler, Formigal y Panticosa acumulan casi un metro de espesor en cotas altas y, además, la nieve continúa cayendo en los centros invernales que durante esta semana han registrado unos 30 centímetros de nueva nieve. 

Por estaciones, Cerler prevé abrir unos 20 kilómetros con espesores que llegan hasta los 115 centímetros en la cota más alta de la estación, a 2.600 metros. 

En Formigal sigue nevando desde el viernes y los espesores se sitúan entre los 30 centímetros de cota 1.500 metros y los 80 centímetros de cota 1.900. 

La previsión es que se puedan abrir los cuatro valles de la estación, y aproximadamente unos 50 kilómetros esquiables. 

Panticosa también presenta espesores de entre 20 y 60 y se prevé que pueda abrir 26 kilómetros

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...in_semana.html

----------


## REEGE

La estación de Sierra Nevada prepara su apertura.
21 de noviembre de 2010 .

....Faltan siete días para que la estación de esquí de Sierra Nevada abra sus pistas. Entra las novedades este año están los bajos precios de alquiler del equipo, que pasará de costar 22 euros a 18 euros. Los cañones llevan ya diez días produciendo nieve para abrir el próximo sábado 27 con la máxima superficie esquiable.

----------


## Hixem

Esperemos que en S.Nevada puedan abrir con el maximo de km, peeero a dia de hoy la situación pinta regular, mucha agua en cotas bajas (Prado llano) y la nieve apartir de borreguiles eso si mucha nieve también.
Ahora todo esto puede cambiar en cuestion de horas, todo depende donde choquen la Borrasca con el frio. 
Haber como va moviendose la cosa en estos dias que todo puede cambiar y todavia podemos pasar calor jajaj
Yo como ya dije dias atras el Barsa-Madrid viendo como nieva por la ventana jajaja

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo como ya dije dias atras el Barsa-Madrid viendo como nieva por la ventana jajaja


Me extraña  :Embarrassment: , aunque...

Tendría guasa  :Stick Out Tongue: ... el Camp Nou engalanado del color del eterno rival para el Clásico  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Imagen: http://www.resultados-futbol.com/cam...-rf_107364.jpg

----------


## culipardo

> Respecto a tu pregunta Culipardo, y perdona por la tardanza ese sitio se llama:
> Monumento a la Virgen de las Nieves, patrona de Sierra Nevada. Al fondo, a la derecha, cubiertos por la nieve, destacan los Tajos de la Virgen; y junto a ellos, a su izquierda, sobre el edificio de la estación superior del Telesilla Virgen de las Nieves, se aprecia el Collado del Veleta o puerto de la Carihuela (o Carrigüela). El pico del Veleta es el que aparece en la foto bajo el arco del monumento. 
> Escultura en aluminio de Ntra. Sra. de las Nieves realizada por Francisco López Burgos, que corona el arco del monumento.En Sierra Nevada, diversos textos, relatan la historia del sacerdote Martín de Mérida, beneficiado del alpujarreño pueblo de Válor, que junto a su asistente Martín Soto, estando precisamente el día 5 de agosto de 1717 de travesía por Sierra Nevada camino hacia Granada y cuando coronaban el puerto de la Carihuela, también conocido como Collado del Veleta por su próximidad al Pico de este nombre (el segundo más alto de este macizo y tercero de la península Ibérica), estando a unos 3.200 metros de altitud se encontraron perdidos en medio de una tormenta de nieve que súbitamente les sorprendió. Tras ponerse los dos a rezar fervorosamente como último remedio para el peligro que corrían, a ambos se les apareció la Virgen María con su Hijo en brazos, calmando los elementos e indicándoles el camino a seguir y salvándolos así de una muerte segura. A partir de entonces, a los tajos próximos a ese lugar se les conoce como Tajos de la Virgen. Al pie de éstos, cerca de los Lagunillos de la Virgen, el clérigo alzó al año siquiente, agradecido, una ermita, que pronto acabó destruida por la climatología adversa. En el año 1724 se sustituyó esta primera ermita por otra, situada algo más abajo, en los Prados del Borreguil, también llamados de la Ermita, a unos 2.700 msnm, en las inmediaciones de donde actualmente se ubican las estaciones inferiores de los Telesillas Dílar y Laguna, de la Estación de Esquí; pero tampoco ésta resistió el ataque de los hielos, emplazándose en 1745 una tercera ermita a menor altitud (1.380 msnm, en el Picón del Savial) conocida como Ermita Vieja (la cual hoy, reconstruida, alberga un Aula de la Naturaleza del Parque Natural de Sierra Nevada) y posteriormente, como ésta quedaba todavía muy alejada de la localidad de Dílar, a cuyo término municipal pertenecen todos los lugares aludidos, en 1796 Mateo Benítez, beneficiado de esta población, ante el auge del fervor popular, encargó al maestro de obras Manuel Garnica la construcción del actual Santuario dedicado a esta advocación mariana situado a las afueras de dicha población, siendo Juan de Toro el artífice del camarín en 1855. Desde aquel milagroso suceso, la Virgen de las Nieves fue tenida por patrona de Sierra Nevada.
> 
> Esta tradición se ha mantenido viva hasta la actualidad, siendo muy populares las misas y romerías montañeras que cada año, conmemorando esa fecha, se suelen realizar por distintas cumbres de Sierra Nevada (Mulhacén, Veleta...). Y desde el otoño de 1968, un monumento construido por sufragio popular consistente en un altar hecho con piedras del lugar seguido de arco apuntado de 9 metros, del mismo material, y rematado con una imagen de la Virgen con el Niño, de 3 metros de altura, obra vaciada en aluminio del escultor Francisco López Burgos, preside sobre la Estación de Esquí y Montaña de esta sierra. La imagen había sido bendecida el 30 de enero de 1966 por el Arzobispo de Granada Mons. Rafael García y García de Castro en el Albergue Universitario, próximo al lugar en que quedó emplazada. Pero previamente, al celebrarse esta festividad en el año 1961, un boceto de esta misma talla de la Virgen de las Nieves, elaborado en piedra artificial a costa del industrial Nicolás García Oliveros, presidió por vez primera la misa celebrada en la cumbre del Veleta, lugar donde había quedado entronizado este boceto el 4 de diciembre de 1960 por grupos de montañeros granadinos, aunque tampoco soportó durante mucho más tiempo las inclemencias meterológicas propias de tan elevada altitud (3.394 msnm).
> 
> Fuente: wikipedia.


Muchas gracias por la información, quizás este próximo puente pueda acercarme por allí

----------


## FEDE

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Fotos tomadas éste pasado fin de semana donde celebré el cumpleaños de María Fresnedas...
> SIERRA NEVADA


Preciosas fotos Reege, felicidades aunque con retraso a tu esposa Maria y que cumpla muchos más, lo siento  :Embarrassment:  pero no había visto bien este hilo.

Saludos pareja  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

La ola de frío polar se extiende por la Península y continuará durante el fin de semana
Protección Civil mantiene el aviso por nieve y bajas temperaturas a 10 comunidades del norte y el centro 
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * España

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepunac_3/Tes
El extremo sur del frente que afecta a Europa ya se "deja notar" en España. La masa de aire frío está tocando al Cantábrico, donde se están produciendo precipitaciones de lluvia y nieve, que están progresando hacia el interior de la Península, según ha explicado la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología. A lo largo de mañana las temperaturas bajarán entre tres y cuatro grados respecto a las de hoy.


Imagen del satélite Eumetsat en la que se aprecia una borrasca al oeste y la zona de aire frío que llega desde el norte.- AEMET

*Una ola de frío polar congelará mañana los termómetros*

Cantabria, en alerta naranja, aguarda con 59 quitanieves y 13.000 toneladas de sal las previsibles fuertes nevadas a 500 metros. La dirección general de Protección Civil ha avisado por nieve y frío además a Asturias, País Vasco, Aragón, Navarra, Castilla y León y Cataluña, donde los termómetros están cayendo en picado y se pueden alcanzar hasta 15 centímetros de nieve. Por bajas temperaturas, Protección Civil ha avisado a Madrid, La Rioja y Castilla-La Mancha

El portavoz de la Aemet, Angel Rivera, ha asegurado que esta masa fría está "provocando un descenso de las temperaturas", de modo que la próxima noche y madrugada del viernes se esperan heladas "más fuertes que las de la madrugada del jueves".

Además, ha indicado que las temperaturas de este viernes serán "bastante frías" y así se mantendrán también el sábado, aunque se suavizarán ligeramente en Andalucía, donde desde el viernes por la noche, el sábado y parte del domingo, se verá afectada por una borrasca atlántica que irá trasladándose a la zona del Mediterráneo.

Tras el fin de semana, la Aemet cree que "aunque todavía se trata de una posibilidad que está por confirmar", la última semana de noviembre podría comenzar "algo más complicada" que la actual y que podría estar marcada por numerosas precipitaciones de lluvia y nieve el lunes y el martes, aunque el miércoles las precipitaciones tenderían a bajar pero seguiría el frío y que hacia el fin de semana las temperaturas iniciarían una recuperación.

----------


## sergi1907

De las tres temporadas de esquí en las que por estas fechas hemos escrito sobre este deporte en el blog de www.eltiempo.es, ésta puede considerarse intermedia con respecto a las dos anteriores en cuanto a la apertura de las estaciones.

     En 2008 (sin duda, la mejor temporada desde que comenzó a esquiarse en España, el 1934 en Candanchú) a primeros de noviembre abrió Alto Campóo, y el día 8 eran  ya seis las estaciones que estaban a disposición de los esquiadores, mientras que las demás, si no estaban en funcionamiento, era porque se encontraban en los últimos preparativos.

     Con respecto al año pasado, las fechas están siendo parecidas en la actual (se da la circunstancia de que La Molina y Masella han sido también las primeras en abrir, y lo hicieron el día 20). Pero la diferencia con respecto a la temporada anterior es que hay más nieve acumulada en las montañas y que las situaciones que previsiblemente nos va a deparar la atmósfera en las jornadas venideras van a ser favorables para que todas o casi todas las estaciones de ATUDEM estén en condiciones de poner los remontes a funcionar en breve.

      Por lo pronto para este fin de semana tienen previsto hacerlo además de las anteriormente citadas otras once:  en la Cordillera Cantábrica lo harán Manzaneda, San Isidro, Leitariegos y Alto Campóo; en el Pirineo aragonés serán Astún, Candanchú, Cerler y Formigal; dos de la Cordillera Ibérica, Javalambre y Valdelinares también estarán a punto; en el Sistema Central podrán hacerse las primeras bajadas en Sierra de Béjar-La Covatilla, y por último, la que es más meridional de Europa, la de la Cordillera Penibética, aquella desde cuyas cumbres se pueden ver el Estrecho de Gibraltar y el continente africano, es decir Sierra Nevada, también dispondrá de unos 15 kilómetros para esquiar que, como en las demás, se irán ampliando en los días siguientes a partir de este sábado.

     Por supuesto en www.eltiempo.es , como ya saben, en la pestaña Esquí les aparece un mapa en el que vienen reflejadas todas las estaciones y pinchando en la que se desee pueden observar el pronóstico del tiempo a distintas alturas para los días siguientes (tanto si están abiertas como cerrada) y el parte de nieve en aquellas en las que es posible la práctica del esquí.

http://maldonado.eltiempo.es/comienz...rada-de-esqui/

----------


## Luján

Me encanta esta imagen (eltiempo.es):



Es la predicción de precipitaciones para el lunes 29 a las 19:00 que se puede ver en la web www.eltiempo.es  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Creo que ésta no se auto-actualizará.


EDIT:

Añado una animación de la previsión de precipitaciones para el domingo y el lunes (imágenes obtenidas de eltiempo.es)

----------


## ben-amar

¡madre, la que se avecina!

----------


## REEGE

La nieve dificulta la circulación en varias carreteras de Guadalajara y Toledo. 

Viernes, 3 de Diciembre 2010
Europa Press  

El temporal de nieve está dificultando la circulación en varias carreteras de Castilla-La Mancha, de las provincias de Guadalajara y Toledo, según la información de la Dirección General de Tráfico (DGT) recogida por Europa Press.

En concreto, a las 10.22 horas, la nieve hacía difícil circular por la CM-110 en Riofrío del Llano (Guadalajara), en la CM-210 en Taravilla (Guadalajara), y en la TO-1375 en Navamorcuende (Toledo). 

Además, la circulación es irregular debido a la nieve en la N-330 en Talayuelas (Cuenca), y en la CC-415 en Riópar Viejo (Albacete), mientras que el hielo es la causa de la circulación irregular en Toledo. 



Fuente: http://www.dclm.es/

----------


## perdiguera

Imágenes de la bajada desde la boca sur del Túnel de Vielha, después de la nevada.
Están tomadas desde el coche porque fuera hacía -4,5º C. Brrrrrrr qué frío!









En ésta última se puede apreciar cómo estaba el embalse de Senet.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos.
¡que bonita es la nieve cuando no te pilla en la carretera! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes perdiguera  :Smile: , qué suerte poder verla así  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mucho me temo que por aquí, en donde vivo, tendremos que esperar otros 27 años para volver a verla caer  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Preciosas imágenes perdiguera , qué suerte poder verla así 
> 
> *Mucho me temo que por aquí, en donde vivo, tendremos que esperar otros 27 años para volver a verla caer*


Y aquí otros 60 años... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Bonitas imágenes, vaya nevada  :EEK!: .

EDIT:Aquí os dejo la imagen de la nevada que se ve desde l canal visible de la AEMET.

----------


## REEGE

Fotos de ésta mañana en Tomelloso... Ciudad Real!!! Comenzó a nevar sobre las 4:30 horas y a las siete no nevaba pero el paisaje era un manto blanco...

----------


## sergi1907

Unas imágenes preciosas Reege :Smile: 

Esperemos que sólo sea el comienzo de un invierno generoso en nevadas.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Blanquito, ehhhhhh!!!
Espero que todo este limpio en las carreteras. Un puente largo significa mucho trafico, con lo que conlleva

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué bonito! Con lo que me gusta la nieve y vivo en una cidad que nieva una vez cada 60 años... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Copisa nevada que ha caido ahí, espero que no sea la última de este año.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Reege, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Yo me pregunto una cosa..., qué tendrá la nieve que nos vuelve "locos" a todos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ? Y si somos los de la zona suroeste y las zonas a nivel de mar... ya ni os cuento... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Imagen MODIS del satélite TERRA en falso color de hoy.

Puede observarse como gran parte de la mitad norte y la mitad este de la submeseta sur están bajo la nieve-hielo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Vaya!, que bien se ve todo desde ahí arriba, vaya nevada y que verde se todo con los cielos tan despejados. Se distinguen hasta los pantanos, he visto el José Torán, el Retortillo..., y en el pantano de Almendra ha nevado también.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Imagen MODIS del satélite TERRA en falso color de hoy.
> 
> Puede observarse como gran parte de la mitad norte y la mitad este de la submeseta sur están bajo la nieve-hielo.


A ver si la próxima que muestres sale toda la Península pintada de azul  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: , ójala  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

Éstas son del Hospital de Tomelloso, y en la última en mi huella pongo una moneda de 2 euros para que veais el grosor de la capa de nieve. Un saludo.
Hoy en el Fresnedas -5º
Que frio!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eso ya es una nevatida medio regular, gracias por las imágenes Reege.

En cuanto al frío, eso no es nada  :Embarrassment: ... comparado con esto: http://www.eltiempo.es/yellowknife.html  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , madre mía, se tendrán que pinchar suero con sal en la sangre para que no se les congele... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Por fin ayer fue un día despejado en casi todo el país, y esto ha servido para que los satélites meteorológicos tomen buenas imágenes de la superficie y no de las nubes.

Es el caso del satélite Terra de la NASA, que ayer tomó esta imagen en falso color, donde se puede ver en azul cyan la cobertura de nieve además de otros pequeños detalles como el agua de nuestros embalses, en negro.



Puede observarse que apenas queda nieve en los Sistemas Central e Ibérico. Esperemos que cambie pronto la situación.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué poca nieve! sólo en los Pirineos, Cantábrica algo en el norte de la Ibérica y Sierra Nevada. Poca nieve y mucho frío ¿no será un invierno pelado?. Esperemos que no.

----------


## juanlo

El aumento de temperaturas de la pasada semana se encargo de fundir gran parte de la caida días atras.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias Luján por la imagen  :Wink: 

Uy que poquita nieve!!!!  :Embarrassment: , los aficionados al esquí de momento no es que tengan demasiada para disfrutarla... las estaciones de esquí del Sistema Central y el Ibérico, como que directamente estarán cerradas, y las de la Cordillera Cantábrica y Sierra Nevada, no es que anden muy sobradas de nieve tampoco  :Embarrassment: 

A ver si con estas lluvias que parece ser empiezan este fin de semana y nos van a acompañar durante las navidades, a ver si dejan un poquito más del blanco elemento  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Por cierto... y ese tono azulado que tiene el Guadalquivir cerca de su desembocadura???? Eso quiere decir que todavía siguen inundadas algunas zonas??  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Eso deben ser las marismas, Federico.
Vaya tela el frio que hace hoy.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso deben ser las marismas, Federico.


Puede ser que sea eso, no lo había tenido en cuenta, gracias  :Wink: 





> Vaya tela el frio que hace hoy.


Vaya que si lo hace  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... en lo de los datos de la Aemet marca en Mérida -0,6ºC... pero vamos, eso no me lo creo ni con un par de copas de más... he sacado el termómetro a la ventana y ahora mismo marca cerca de -2ºC...

A ver cuando coja la mínima haber que me da, pero vamos, seguro va a andar muy cerca de los -3ºC  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Van a ser las marismas y el Parque Nacional.


Aquí en Tacoronte se está a unos agradables 16ºC, pero el bañito que comenté tendrá que esperar, que hay vientos muy fuertes y oleaje de varios metros. :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Van a ser las marismas y el Parque Nacional.
> 
> 
> Aquí en Tacoronte se está a unos agradables 16ºC, pero el bañito que comenté tendrá que esperar, que *hay vientos muy fuertes y oleaje de varios metros*.


Pues lo propio... coge una tabla de planchar, quítale los hierros y a disfrutar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Pues lo propio... coge una tabla de planchar, quítale los hierros y a disfrutar



Naa. Le dejaré los hierros y le pondré una sábana.


Así sí que disfrutaré  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Naa. Le dejaré los hierros y le pondré una sábana.
> 
> 
> Así sí que disfrutaré


¿Andas por Tenerife Luján? Estoy viendo ahora mismo en la tele que hace un día todo lo contrario de aquí en Sevilla.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Andas por Tenerife Luján? Estoy viendo ahora mismo en la tele que hace un día todo lo contrario de aquí en Sevilla.



Sí, por aquí ando, con temperaturas suaves y mandando nubes y temporales hacia el Norte  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por embalses al 100%
> 
> 
> ¿Andas por Tenerife Luján?
> 
> 
> Sí, *por aquí ando* [...]


... _de la playa al spa y del spa a la playa_ ..., _y por la noche para relajar unos cuantos vasicos de isotónico ron Arehucas_... no???? jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Disfruta cuanto puedas  :Smile: 

Ahhh... por cierto, cuando vengas, a si puedes traerte un poco de calor en la maleta y luego lo esparces cuando pases de vuelta por encima nuestra  :Stick Out Tongue: ... que estamos ya del frío hasta... :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> ... _de la playa al spa y del spa a la playa_ ..., _y por la noche para relajar unos cuantos vasicos de isotónico ron Arehucas_... no???? jajajaja 
> 
> Disfruta cuanto puedas 
> 
> Ahhh... por cierto, cuando vengas, a si puedes traerte un poco de calor en la maleta y luego lo esparces cuando pases de vuelta por encima nuestra ... que estamos ya del frío hasta...


Se intentará, se intentará lo del calor.

De los spa yo como que paso, ¿para qué los quiero si tengo estas playas aquí?

Ron Arehucas, Aldea, ron miel de Indias.... son tantos los isotónicos de por aquí  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

